# Adobe flash update not working with Safari browser



## chic (Nov 11, 2016)

First of all I have a windows pc. I have 3 browsers on it and like to use Safari for certain sites and video viewing. Today I installed an update. Tonight, I'm unable to even open any videos at all using my Safari browser. It means shutting down, opening another browser and searching for all the videos I want all over again.

Is there an way to fix this? I never had trouble before with my Flash and Safari until this update.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't use Safari but found this from a reliable site that might help you http://www.howtogeek.com/275239/how-to-re-enable-flash-in-safari-10/


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 11, 2016)

The current trend amongst developers of web browsers has been a move to HTML5 technology to replace Adobe Flash; not very many web sites use Adobe Flash exclusively.   Adobe Flash has been plagued with security vulnerabilities for a while, apparently security patches and software licensing restrictions made web browser developers look toward HTML5 technology.


----------



## ossian (Nov 12, 2016)

Apple have not been fond of supporting Flash techn ology for some time now. It is not only Safari that has a problem with it, but generally whenever you run an Apple OS update, you will affect your video functionality on other browsers because of Flash incompatibilities. Generally, downlaoding and in stalling the latest version of Flash sorts this. However, despite being a Mac user, I don't like Safari and don't normally use it as it often seems very 'buggy'.

However, maybe checking if there is a newer version of Flash available and installing this will help. Also, check if Safaris has recently been updated. I know that releases for the Mac have taken place recently.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2016)

Chic,
I have Windows Vista with 2 browsers [IE 9 & Chrome], I downloaded Adobe Flash for IE, and found out through reading a lot that when you have more than 1 program of the same thing they compete against each other and cause problems. I was getting a lot of "freeze ups" and "site is unresponsive"messages. When we got this computer it had 4 plugins embedded in it. I disabled them all and only use them when I have to which isn't very often. I watch 1 site that requires it so I use IE. Some computers do fine but this is one that doesn't. Don't know if it is Vista or not, but it can be awful weird sometimes.
Hope this might help a little and GOOD LUCK!


----------

